# Zugriff auf EJB



## Timo Tronstein (26. Jul 2008)

Ich habe hier mal ein paar Fragen zum Verständniss zum Zugriff auf EJB.
Um auf EJB zugreifen zu können gibt es ja verschiedene Protokolle (sind doch soweit ich jetzt verstanden habe Protokolle - oder) RMI, RMI-IIOP, ....
Jeder dieser Protokolle  benötigen einen Stub. bzw. einen Proxy wie heißen diesen denn? Gibt es irgendwo Informationen wie die Proxys heißen?


----------



## Gast (27. Jul 2008)

Hat man EJB's nicht dafür entwickelt um sich diese Fragen nicht mehr stellen zu müssen?

EJB 3.0:

Interface + Annotations(Client + Server)

Eine Implementierung + Annotations (Server).

fertig.

Den Rest sollte der Applicationserver machen. Das dieser seine Stub's Proxy's etc. braucht, erstellt, managet, etc. wird zwar so sein, allerdings sollte es nicht verwundern, wenn jeder ApplicationserverHersteller hier sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.


----------



## FArt (28. Jul 2008)

Bei JBoss heißen die Dinger Invoker und sind nur für die interessant, die es wissen müssen...

Über einen Lookup (auch mit verschiedenen Protokollen möglich) wirst du den passenden Stub ermitteln.


----------



## byte (28. Jul 2008)

Im Debugger ist es durchaus interessant zu wissen, wie die Proxies heissen und aussehen, um sich schneller zurecht zu finden.


----------

